# mettre la meteo sur le bureau



## fredx360 (22 Août 2010)

Bonjour , inscrit depuis plus de 6mois ,suite a l'aqisision d'un imac,pas a pas je me suis mi a la customisation grace a vous


----------



## fredx360 (22 Août 2010)

bon apparament mon message est parti un peu ,oups ma question et comment mettre la meteo sur le bureau comme ceci







merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Tu peux activer le mode développer de Dashboard et ainsi mettre les widgets sur le bureau.
Tu peux aussi utiliser Yahoo! Widgets.
Ou encore utiliser GeekTool.


----------



## fredx360 (22 Août 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse , COrentin mais je viens de tester yahoo widgets ;mais pas terrible je trouve.comme le dashboard d'origine
Quand a geektool je l'utilise depuis peu ,il est peu complique pour certaine chose  je trouve,mais de toute façon je ne sais pas comment mettre la météo avec .


Moi j'aimerai ceci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Tu peux aller sur ce sujet, il y'a pleins de ressources !


----------



## fredx360 (22 Août 2010)

Merci je vais chercher pour voir si je trouve mon bohneur


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Août 2010)

Bonsoir

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai déjà trouvé le moyen de récupérer depuis le site de Yahoo l'image PNG correspondant au temps qu'il fait sur le moment dans un lieu donné.

En revanche je n'ai pas encore trouvé la manière de l'afficher sur le bureau sans modifier le fond d'écran. Auriez-vous une idée ?


----------



## boudou89 (22 Août 2010)

Sinon il y a aussi ce petit logiciel qui marche très bien

weatherdock


----------



## wath68 (22 Août 2010)

Regarde ici :
http://forums.macg.co/5377570-post148.html


----------



## fredx360 (22 Août 2010)

Je viens d'essayer plusieurs fois , mais ça ne marche pas wath68 , pourtant très bon tuto
il dois y avoir une manipe que je loupe ,pige pas


----------



## wath68 (22 Août 2010)

Bizarre, je viens de tester et ça marche nickel.





Tu as peut être sauté une étape.


----------



## fredx360 (23 Août 2010)

Merci  boudou89 mais  weatherdock pas tres jolie  je trouve


----------



## fredx360 (23 Août 2010)

Bonsoir, j'ai enfin réussi a mettre avec geektool l'icon météo et la temperature,mais le reste est en anglais que faire pour le mettre en francais (le commentaire avant la température)

Merci  wath68 grace a t'on tuto ,j'ai réassaye est maintenant ça marche ,mais une partie est en anglais ,c'est un début

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h29 ----------

Bah maintenant j'ai un autre problème lorsque que je redémare  mon mac l'icon météo disparais, 
pige pas  là  ????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h44 ----------

J'ai trouve c'etait  le refresh que j'avais mi a 300 seconde


----------



## fredx360 (24 Août 2010)

bonsoir, personne pour m'aider  a mettre  le tous en français avec l'icon météo ;j'explique la température est bien en degrés C mais les informations sont en anglais


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2010)

Non, y'a pas moyen.
Je viens d'essayer en passant pas yahoo.fr, mais ça reste quand même en anglais.

Personnellement, je trouve l'affichage de la météo complètement inutile, et "Assez nuageux" encore plus.
Un coup d'oeil à la fenêtre marche aussi bien.


----------



## fredx360 (24 Août 2010)

Dommage alors ,merci a toi


----------



## fredx360 (25 Août 2010)

Bon je pensais avoir régler tous les problèmes ,voila maintenant que l 'icone météo n 'apparait plus lorsque je rallume mon mac .J 'ai tous recommencé plusieurs fois ,l'icone météo est présente  au début et si je redémarre mon mac  elle ne revient plus.


Quelqu'un aurait 'il une petite idée du problème merci


----------



## jipeca (16 Mai 2011)

Je viens de trouver un petit soft assez sympathique qui fonctionne aussi bien sur Mac que sur Win...

Sur mon OSX 10.6.8 ca fonctionne au poil et c'est gratuit , même si la version freeware est limitée à 3 jours en prévisions, contre 5 en shareware... 

Météo de... "là ou tu es" (Pays et Localité)... en temps réel ( Gratuit pour les prévisions à trois jours) sur PC ou Mac.
T°, vent, Pression, Humidité, T° ressentie, Point de rosée, Visibilité, Lever et Coucher du Soleil, Phase de la lune...
Possibilité de le mettre en écran de veille...

C'est vraiment pas mal du tout, et relativement fiable... En tout cas sacrément plus que la TV ou la Radio !

http://yowindow.com/


----------

